
Microsoft Earnings Release FY20 Q4 - marc__1
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/Investor/earnings/FY-2020-Q4/press-release-webcast
======
RobertSmith
Microsoft's Azure revenue growth has been declining quarter over quarter. This
is the first time Azure's growth has come below 50%.
[https://news.alphastreet.com/microsofts-
msft-q4-fy20-earning...](https://news.alphastreet.com/microsofts-
msft-q4-fy20-earnings-in-a-nutshell/)

